# Skillselect



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Hi 

I am a new member to this forum and i am thinking to migrate to Australia( the thoughts are really in a very initial stage right now.) I want to have member ideas about 
1) whether the new skill select procedure which is being enforced from 1st July 2012 be a boon or a bane to future immigrants? 
2) Is IELTS a necessity for australian VISA.

I'll be trying for PR visa in skilled migration , my occupation is i believe in SOL(Telecom n/w engg.)
PS : My thanks to the guys who made this site.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Any luck finding any info?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a new member to this forum and i am thinking to migrate to Australia( the thoughts are really in a very initial stage right now.) I want to have member ideas about
> 1) whether the new skill select procedure which is being enforced from 1st July 2012 be a boon or a bane to future immigrants?
> ...



I am not the expert, but here are my thoughts- 

1 - Skillselect will be a boon only to those who have maximum points in the points-test, or if you get state sponsorship from some Australian state. If you do get the invitation to apply for visa, then the process will be really fast. However, whether you'll get an invitation or not purely depends on your points, your occupation and a bit of luck 

2 - Yes, Its very much required to apply for PR visas, unless you are from English speaking countries like UK, US, Ireland etc. You need to score minimum 6 in all bands to be eligible to apply, and to claim more points you'll need better scores in all bands.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

sherlock said:


> ACS applied(261313)-12-Apr-2012 || ACS +ve-10-May-2012 || IELTS:21-Apr-2012(R:9, L:8.5, S:8, W:7.5, Overall-8.5) || Vic SS applied-15-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-19-May-2012


As a newbie to the OZ application process, would you mind expanding your signature and the significance of each part? I have seen them in other threads and I know its relevant to the application process... could you explain what you have done and whats left to do?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

creative4art said:


> As a newbie to the OZ application process, would you mind expanding your signature and the significance of each part? I have seen them in other threads and I know its relevant to the application process... could you explain what you have done and whats left to do?


Ok, so here's my case - it could be different for you based on your occupation.

1 - Make sure you read full DIAC website for type 175 and 176 visas. They have excellent information. Both are PR visas, with slight difference.

2 - On their website, they have the points test, where you can calculate your points and check whether you satisfy the criteria or not. the points are based on your age, experience, education etc.

3 - If you are sure that you have more than 65 points (according to current system), then first you need to get your education and work-experience assessed by their authorities. For example, for Computer related jobs (Information technology), you will need your qualifications and work-ex to be assessed by Australian Computer Society(ACS). So the first thing I did was to goto ACS website, get full info, prepare documents, and send them. They usually get back within 1 month or 2, based on your documents and other things.

The assessment simply means that they compare your education to the Australian degrees, and your work experience as well, and give you the final letter (through email) giving info about how it compares to Australian stuff.

4 - In parallel, I also appeared for IELTS, which is compulsory for us. The results come out in about 13 days after the exam.

5 - Once I had my IELTS and assessment letter (from ACS) ready, and if you already have 65 points, you can go ahead and apply for 175 PR visa. This would change from 1st July 2012, where you would only be allowed to raise an "Expression of Interest", and then based on your points and other vacancies, you will get an invitation to apply for visa, and only then you can apply for 175 (which will become 189 from 1st July).

Other choice is to go to the state websites, and check if they provide state spnsorship for your occupaiton code. In my case, 261313 (software engineer) was on the list for Victoria and NSW. If you apply to these states and they agree to nominate you for the PR, then you can claim 5 points more, and apply for 176 PR visa (which would be 190, starting from 1st July, and the invitaiton to apply for visa would be aiutomatic). However, in case of 176, you need to stay and work in that particular state for atleast 2 years once you enter Australia.

6- Thats about it. Rest of the info is available in this forum, and on DIAC and state websites. Let us know if you need any more assistance. people in this forum are very very helpful.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Does the case differ for Self Employed Entrepreneurs/individuals but still fall in the skilled category?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

creative4art said:


> Does the case differ for Self Employed Entrepreneurs/individuals but still fall in the skilled category?


If you are able to provide enough evidence of your work/business, then it should not be a problem for you. The assessment institution website will tell you what all you need. for Exmaple, ACS has a section where they tell you what documents you need to send for assessment if you are self-employed.
Finally it all depends on how well you are able to provide them the documents and evidence.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

One you have all the required documents and exams taken/done, how long does the remaining application process take? (I know it sounds like a trivial question asked a gaziilion times  )

Sorry if I hijacked the thread. Hopefully its the same subject


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

creative4art said:


> One you have all the required documents and exams taken/done, how long does the remaining application process take? (I know it sounds like a trivial question asked a gaziilion times  )
> 
> Sorry if I hijacked the thread. Hopefully its the same subject



Well, if you are starting right now, it would take a few months before you are ready.
IELTS dates is 1 problem - the near-future ones are always booked , so maybe you will be able to book a date which is after 2-3 weeks only. After IELTS, 13-15 days for the result.

Assessment - only if you documents are perfectly in order and they do not request for anything more - maybe 1 month or more ... should not be more than 2 months I think.

This also means that it will be post-July by the time you are ready with all this , so then if you apply for 189 (i.e. 175 right now), there is no way to know how much time it will take before you actually get the invitation to apply for the visa.
However, if you apply for state sponsorship (vic takes about 2 months to assess, NSW takes about 1 month , dont know about other states), then you will get an automatic invitation to apply for 190 (i.e. 176 right now). 176 processing is really fast , and you might get a visa within 2-3 months.

Based on all this , I think you can figure out the timeline


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Excellent info. 

Time isn't a problem. No hurry . Its more like future planning. 

For the next question, average costs involved in all of this?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

creative4art said:


> Excellent info.
> 
> Time isn't a problem. No hurry . Its more like future planning.
> 
> For the next question, average costs involved in all of this?



Approximately (in INR)

IELTS - 8000
ACS assessment - (cost till be different depending on your assessment body) - 22000 (AUD 400)

NSW SS - only if you apply - 17000 (300 AUD)
Vic SS - only if you apply - Free

PR Visa - About 1,60,000 (AUD 2960) - If you are adding any depends in your visa (eg. spouse), you will need to provide of english language ability for them as well (either their transcripts/letter from college/univ that their education was in english, or their IELTS score). If you cant provide that, you'll need to pay about 4000 AUD (more than INR 250000 per dependent above age 18) extra ! thats crazy cost ! So best would be to prove english language skills for dependents (above age 18) using IELTS or simply transripts/college letter of english medium.

Other charges like notarization(true-copy) and courier - about INR 3000


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Sherlock, You da man! 

Thanks for answering all of them. Exactly what I was looking for. 

Are you in AU now?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

SkillSelect ? Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog

U can get more details here


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

creative4art said:


> Sherlock, You da man!
> 
> Thanks for answering all of them. Exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Are you in AU now?


Nope.  I wish I was !

Look at my signature for my timeline... hopefully I'll have some updates there soon.


----------

